# Hunter Thermostat 44155C?



## vtech

for some reason my thermostat stopped blowing heat and started blowing cold air.

i got a 4-wiring system
blue-red-white-green

how should i configure it to my new thermostat?
http://www.hunterfanhq.com/tools/sales/hunter/preseason/images/owners/41778.pdf

i found that out but i still cant configure what colors go where....


----------



## SABL

Are you sure the problem is the thermostat?? 

What type of heating system.....gas/oil, electric, or other??


----------



## vtech

its a heat pump-gas


----------



## Stedman

turn off the breakers to all of your heating/cooling equipment

find out where the thermostat wires hook up to the actual air handler/furnace and take a picture of where they're hooked up.

post that picture here and i'll tell you how they should be hooked up.

for future reference Hunter brand thermostats are job security for HVAC techs. They're trash.


----------



## charlie1776

Yeah, never heard of a hunter thermostat. but regardless, if you have a heatpump with gas secondary heat, you don't have enough wires. 
Standard colors for a heatpump are Red(R) for 24V off of the transformer, yellow(Y) for compressor, green(G) for fan, orange/brown(O/B) will go to the reversing valve(orange for valves that are energized in cooling, brown for valves energized in heat), white(W) will be 2nd stage heat, blue(C) will be the common side of the transformer. 
So assuming your unit was working before on 4 wires, you have straight air with electric/gas/or oil heat. Red, green, yellow will all be the same, and white will go to the furnace... Make sure you know what you have. The blue wire on your system may go to the compressor contactor for cooling. If in doubt, physically trace the wires to be sure there are no splices anywhere thats come loose and note any color changes.


----------



## SABL

If you are not familiar with heat pumps you will think the blower is kicking out cold air when the heat pump is running. You will not get the hot air associated with gas/oil or electric resistance furnaces. The air may seem cool even though it is sufficient to keep the house heated. The gas portion of the heating system is when temperatures are low enough where the heat pump needs a little help to keep up. Have you tried the emergency heat setting to see if you get warm air??


----------



## vtech

you can see that the 2 wires are cut-they are connected to port-c and b
those are the pictures that are connected down at my furnace 









i overlooked the colors are matched it to my thermostat
the only thing is that blue goes into port- y

but the thing is that there are 2 cut wires that are connected down at my furnace,but im thinking there just jumper wires?

and no i haven't tried emergency settings


----------



## charlie1776

the two cut wires look as they are connected to the c and y terminals. those should be going out side to the condensing unit. Find where those are or run a new strand of 18/2 between the condensing unit and furnace.


----------



## vtech

there is another 18-2 strand that goes outside but is not connected to any terminal on the furnace,i had acouple professionals come over like 1month ago and they told me that it was the thermostat-so why they were troubleshooting it,they must have left those 2cut wires there.
should i connect those 2 wires that go from the condensing unit into the furnace terminal?


----------



## charlie1776

Yes, if they're not connected your condensing unit will not get the signal to come on. One on the Y terminal, one on the C terminal.


----------



## vtech

i connected it- but will it matter cause my ac never worked before?

i still connected the terminals


----------



## vtech

it starts to give out heat for like 4mins than it stops and cold air starts to come because the fan still keeps running...


----------



## charlie1776

Is that round stat the new thermostat? If it is, is that dip switch in the center set to elec or gas? When you turn the tstat to cool and lower the temp, does the furnace start a purge cycle and does the condensing unit come on?


----------



## vtech

charlie1776 said:


> Is that round stat the new thermostat? If it is, is that dip switch in the center set to elec or gas? When you turn the tstat to cool and lower the temp, does the furnace start a purge cycle and does the condensing unit come on?


its set to electric
it some what purges and no the condensing unit does not come on if your talking about the air condition[condensing unit]


it keeps blowing cold air after the 5min cycle of heat-
do you want me to take pictures inside the furnace/terminal/fan?


----------



## charlie1776

Is that round stat the new one or the old one.


----------



## vtech

its the new 1 and its honeywell thermostat-


----------



## charlie1776

Can you get clearer pictures of the subbase, terminal strip in the furnace and get a picture of the condensing units control box where the tstat wire goes connects.


----------



## vtech

this is the manual for my thermostat honeywell ct87n/ct87k
http://customer.honeywell.com/techlit/pdf/PackedLit/69-1959EFS.pdf

i will upload pictures later today


----------



## vtech

charlie1776 said:


> Can you get clearer pictures of the subbase, terminal strip in the furnace and get a picture of the condensing units control box where the tstat wire goes connects.


subbase-

















terminal strip-

















condensing unit-









if there not clearer ill try and get more light into it

thanks for helping btw


----------



## charlie1776

I'm still unable to see the markings for the terminals on your subbase. If you would list them starting from the top right side and go down, then the top left side and go down.
And there is too much bare wire exposed. You should only see just a with of a dime sticking out from under the terminal. When you put the tstat back together there is a chance it can be shorting the wires together.


----------



## vtech

http://customer.honeywell.com/techlit/pdf/PackedLit/69-1959EFS.pdf

this is the model for it
left-red,rc,o
right-g,w,y,b


----------



## vtech

i though that too...but the wires dont touch each other


----------



## charlie1776

Do you have a multimeter?


----------



## vtech

no i dont ill try and buy 1


----------



## charlie1776

Let me know when you get one.


----------

